# Autumn 2019



## dpc (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 25, 2019)

I'd like to add this here (although posted already in another thread):
5D3, EF 28/2.8 , 1/200, f/11, ISO 400


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 25, 2019)

dpc said:


> ...


dpc, really nice picture. 
And I like the search game looking for all the insects in your pic 
I've found at least four


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 25, 2019)

View attachment 186769


first day of fall, summer retreating south, Mendocino headlands northern California


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2019)

Beautiful shot, bluediablo.


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 25, 2019)

Thank you Click, it was a beautiful morning


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 25, 2019)

Fall colors - panoramic view here in Calgary, last weekend.
EOS R + Sigma 60-600mm (several pictures taken at 60mm stitched together in Lightroom).


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2019)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, bhf3737.


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2019)

Autumn farmland this morning...


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2019)

Very nice, dpc.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi Maximilian. 
I didn’t see any insects, all I saw was an accident waiting for a victim (or the start of one of the funniest comedy skits I’ve seen!). 

Cheers, Graham. 


Maximilian said:


> dpc, really nice picture.
> And I like the search game looking for all the insects in your pic
> I've found at least four


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi Graham!


Valvebounce said:


> I didn’t see any insects


I could find:
---- SPOILER ---- 




2 flies, one seems to bee a green bottle, on bright yellow leaf, lower right corner, one on light brown leaf lower left corner, quite unsharp
1 hoverfly right side of the rake
1 ladybug lower middle



> all I saw was an accident waiting for a victim (or the start of one of the funniest comedy skits I’ve seen!).


Me, too


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 26, 2019)

Last Sunday. EOS-R with EF11-24mm and drop-in circular polarizer mount adapter.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Nicely done, bhf3737.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2019)

dpc said:


> At the local reservoir early this morning



Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2019)

Another very nice shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 29, 2019)

Some imressions from a local kite festival this weekend


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice series, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 29, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice series, Maximilian.


Thanks click.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2019)

At the local reservoir a couple of days ago. I'm mainly interested in the colours and textures here. I've added a slight bit of blur.

5DMII + EF 40mm f'2.8 STM lens


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2019)

Another nice picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2019)

Early yesterday morning in heavy fog...

5DMII + EF 40mm f/2.8 STM pancake lens


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2019)

Ditto...


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2019)

And again I say, DITTO...


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2019)

Wading birds puddling at edge of reservoir in heavy morning fog yesterday. They may be American avocets, but I'm not sure. (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2019)

dpc said:


> Early yesterday morning in heavy fog...
> 
> 5DMII + EF 40mm f/2.8 STM pancake lens



Pancakes for breakfast!!


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2019)

Autumn trees in morning fog


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2019)

Very nice series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2019)

Looking up!


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2019)

Apparently a number of the local teenage girls love Tyler, whomever he may be, for they created this shrine to his awesomeness beside the local walking trail. They painted their names followed by LOVE and then TYLER. They also created a circle of coloured bits of paper around the base of the rock. This part of the 'shrine' is now gone. The top picture was taken in heavy morning fog.

5DMII + EF 40mm f/2.8 STM pancake lens


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2019)

Robins in tree yesterday morning


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2019)

Another very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2019)

Path in morning fog


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2019)

Fujifilm X-T10 + XF 14mm f/2.8 lens


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2019)

Beautiful series, dpc. Nicely done.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 21, 2019)

Yet another impression from yesterdays walk through the forrest:


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2019)

Very nice picture. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2019)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2019)

Very nice, Maximilian.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2019)

I know it doesn't quite look like autumn but these were taken yesterday morning.


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2019)

Cold weather...

Very nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Viggo (Oct 31, 2019)

I managed to get one this year also, although less time than ever! R+RF85, Bron Siros L front right in a gridded BD, back left a 600 RT with a blue gel. Left the Modelling Light off to get the crazy, large pupils.Two minute makeup, but I thought it looked really cool. (Halloween hasn't really been a thing here until very recent years.) We love it!


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2019)

Very nice portrait, Viggo.



Well done.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 1, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice portrait, Viggo.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Joules (Nov 1, 2019)

These shots with the brown foliage and the frost and blue sky are superb dpc, I really like how the colors come to get her and your composition with the river. Well done!


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2019)

Three days ago. Fuji X-T10 + 14mm f/2.8 lens


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2019)

Ditto. Same spot, different point of view.


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2019)

Very nice series. dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2019)

Not sure why I took this. I guess I just like the patterns made by the rocks and ice. Fujifilm X-T10 + XF 14mm f/2.8 lens


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2019)

dpc said:


> Not sure why I took this. I guess I just like the patterns made by the rocks and ice. Fujifilm X-T10 + XF 14mm f/2.8 lens



Interesting shot. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I really like the colours.


----------



## tolusina (Nov 4, 2019)

dpc said:


> Not sure why I took this. I guess I just like the patterns made by the rocks and ice. Fujifilm X-T10 + XF 14mm f/2.8 lens
> View attachment 187341


Print that!


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2019)

Saturday morning


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice shots! I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2019)

The fallen leaves of autumn


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2019)

Very nice series. dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2019)

Two days ago. It's autumn by the calendar's reckoning but winter by any sense of reality. -19 C here this morning with a windchill.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2019)

1. November 5th, grey sky
2. November 6th, blue sky but still rather dreary


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2019)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes, it's autumn even though it looks and feels pretty much like winter.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2019)

Continuing with the illusion that the calendar does not lie and it autumn, even though all reason tells me it's winter.


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 18, 2019)

I want to support this thread because I love autumn...


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2019)

Beautiful picture, Kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 18, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, Kodakrome.


Thanks, Click


----------

